# What Euros would you like in Charlotte ?



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

What european players ( not playing now in NBA) would you like to see in Charlotte ? My choise:
Arvydas Macijauskas, 
Linas Kleiza,
Andreas Nocionni,
Sarunas Jasikevicius.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> What european players ( not playing now in NBA) would you like to see in Charlotte ? My choise:
> Arvydas Macijauskas,
> Linas Kleiza,
> ...


The only player on that list I have seen in action is Linas, and he really didn't look to be 4th pick material. Can you give me a scouting report on Macijauskas, Nocionni, and Jasikevicius?


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Nocionni would be a great pick up he does have a huge buyout, but has a large contract to be able to get out of it. He is a 201 cm SF who is a very gifted athlete, he dunked on Garnett while only 17 years old, and offensive player. 

Maskas is 194 cm SG who is very quick and has a very good shot. 

Jaskas is a pg who is maybe the best in the world definatly a top 5.

All 3 are among the top 10 at their position worldwide.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If I were a Charlotte fan, I wouldn't mind having...

Petro
Samardziski
Nemanja
Perovic
Ukic
Andriuskevicius
Vujacic
Omerhodzic
Markioshvili

...on my team


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I would hate to be the anouncer :yes:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Macijauskas and Nocioni are the only players I know on the list, and have seen them once or twice.

Macijauskas is a little short at 6'4, but makes up for that lack of height in the amount of effort he plays with. He's a terrific shooter, spot up, or coming off screens. He's very good at slashing and cutting to the basket. Also a very solid defender.

Nocioni has good size for the SG or SF spot in the NBA at 6'7 and 220. Probably always the most atheltic player on the floor in Europe, and loves to run on the break. He is very explosive going to the basket, and is improving his shot a lot. I think he'll be the better NBA player of the two because of his athelticism allows for more room for improvement.

Both going to be solid players, but if I'm not mistaken there both too old to be drafted so would have to be signed. Would be great pickups for any teams.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> I would hate to be the anouncer :yes:


Or the seamstress - 

"How many 'z's in Andriuskevicius?"


----------

